# Got My New Nano



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

so i had a good day at work and i decided to buy a nano tank for growing out some plants and breeding cherry shrimp, i got a jebo r331 5gallon tank with lighting and filter for $40, brand new so i was pretty stoked now i need to get some soil and some cherry shrimp and im good to go,

my only concern is the max lighting allowed is 8watts so this tank will be at 1.6wpg my question is what plants will do good in a 1.6wpg setting?? i have nana barteri e.tellenus micro chainsword and japonica available to plant from my main tank which would do the best??

thanks
-Josh


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

JustJoshinYa said:


> so i had a good day at work and i decided to buy a nano tank for growing out some plants and breeding cherry shrimp, i got a jebo r331 5gallon tank with lighting and filter for $40, brand new so i was pretty stoked now i need to get some soil and some cherry shrimp and im good to go,
> 
> my only concern is the max lighting allowed is 8watts so this tank will be at 1.6wpg my question is what plants will do good in a 1.6wpg setting?? i have nana barteri e.tellenus micro chainsword and japonica available to plant from my main tank which would do the best??
> 
> ...


Hey Josh, I think the WPG rule is pretty much out the window when you move to a smaller tank. I have a 5 gallon nano with a 26 watt cf bulb, which when viewed in person, is far from overkill. I'm not going to go into the specifics but there are a few good write ups on the web talking about the depth of tank versus light. Gets pretty detailed. I would say with 1.6 wpg in a 5 gallon, you'd want to try to find the lowest light savy plants you can get your hands on. I could be totally wrong but I have 4.7 wpg on my 5 and there really isn't much explosive growth. Different than if you compared 4.7 wpg on a 55 gallon for example. You could always grab a glass top and a desk lamp with a cf bulb to step up the wattage. That's if you want to open up your plant possibilities. My 2 cents.....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

JustJoshinYa said:


> so i had a good day at work and i decided to buy a nano tank for growing out some plants and breeding cherry shrimp, i got a jebo r331 5gallon tank with lighting and filter for $40, brand new so i was pretty stoked now i need to get some soil and some cherry shrimp and im good to go,
> 
> my only concern is the max lighting allowed is 8watts so this tank will be at 1.6wpg my question is *what plants will do good in a 1.6wpg setting?? *i have nana barteri e.tellenus micro chainsword and japonica available to plant from my main tank which would do the best??
> 
> ...


All of those plants should do great in that lighting for sure. As long as you feed them, they should be fine


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

cool thats what i was hoping dippy i really didnt want to have to buy more plants when i can trim and clip some out of my 55gallon tank, this nano tank is getting expensive by the minute







but its a hobby so we do what we do, i just picked up a bag of Flora Base and a heater set me back $60 yikes now my project is at $100 what i was thinking i would spend. when i start setting it up i will post some pics, also would tetras like blacks neons and glowlights be ok to put in with cherry shrimp or will they eat the young cherry shrimp??

roccov i have been searching what you have said to no avail do you have a link you could post for me so i could see what you are talking about?? i was thinking of trying to mod the light and put in another ballast and bulb of the same type if there is enough room but that will have to wait until tomorrow to look into when its my day off.

thanks for the replies guys
-Josh


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Rocco is right, small tanks seem to get along better with more light.

But I had a 10g with 3.6w of PC lighting with reflectors, and boy, the plants were absolutely exploding with growth. Needless to say I had pressurized CO2 on that tank.

Your plants will live and grow, but things should move along slowly, that's all. ading a boost of Excell should help it along


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Josh, Here's a rant that I was referring to.....

http://www.rexgrigg.com/mlt.html


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

co2 aint a problem i have pressurized co2 on my main tank so i could run another line to this tank but would pressurized co2 be warranted at 1.6wpg? i was just going to plant it up with flora base and the stock lights with no co2 but i dont want to dose with excell when i already pay for co2 in the bottle. so i might as well use my bottle.

thanks
-Josh

pics







enjoy

View attachment 180180

View attachment 180181

View attachment 180183

View attachment 180184

View attachment 180185

View attachment 180186

View attachment 180187

View attachment 180188

View attachment 180189


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

a few more pics with some fish and some plants to get the cycle started, i plan to add a few plants in a week or so.

the stock list is 
1 IDK plant the big one i forgot the names
3 nana
3 chainswords
2 micro chainswords

3 glow light tetra
4 guppies
5 neon tetras
1 ?loach
View attachment 180223

View attachment 180224

View attachment 180225


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Ditch the tetras if you still plan on breeding cherries in there. Mine bred ok with whiteclouds but tetras just munched the shrimplets.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

hmm well my hearter didnt work last night for some reason and when i got home today 3 glow lights and 1 neon was dead and the water was like ice







ive been having trouble with getting my heater dialed in the smallest heater they had was for a 15gallon and when i set it to 78-80 the temp got like 86 so i dialed it down and now it went to cold i should have it setup throughout today.







dang like 9$ in fish lol, im still trying to find cherry shrimp no place local have them so it may be a while.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

so its too late tonight for me to be doing this but im modding my lighting to up it from 8watt T4 to 26watt compact fluorescents heres the picture it looks like it will turn out nicely i think i will have to get out my soldering gun and drummel









View attachment 180366


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Making some nice progress on the tank.. Are you gonna build a mini hood for it or try to squeeze those lights in there?? Post some pics when u get done..


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i should be able to squeeze them in there so i can keep it lookin stock, i will post my progress on thursday when its my day off i need time to solder and drummel away some things and rewire it a bit.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking good thus far.
keep it up

be cool to watch it develop and the plants to grow

keep us updated


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

finished the lighting it was a pain in the ass but i got it in and looking nice, im just worried about the extra heat now i might wire in a fan also.

View attachment 180410

View attachment 180411

View attachment 180412

View attachment 180413

View attachment 180414

View attachment 180415

View attachment 180416

View attachment 180417

View attachment 180418


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Holy hell those are bright!! I like it!! Looks really good. That does look like a PITA.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

looks great! one, thing tho... dont' bury the rhizome of the anubias. After a while it'll turn to mush and the plan will die.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats some nice handy work.

tanks looking nice and bright


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

it should be fine with the rhizome buried, they dont like it but it will be fine ive done this on my larger tank it slows the growth but the rhizome will emerge from the ground and flourish, plus i cant keep it from floating around the tank, i guess i could tie it to some driftwood but i burried all my rhizome plants and they are all alive and flourishing.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

ah ok, I know what you're talking about...



JustJoshinYa said:


> it should be fine with the rhizome buried, they dont like it but it will be fine ive done this on my larger tank it slows the growth but the rhizome will emerge from the ground and flourish, plus i cant keep it from floating around the tank, i guess i could tie it to some driftwood but i burried all my rhizome plants and they are all alive and flourishing.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i gotta add some more plants from my main tank because i got my first algea outbreak, i think i just need more plants and maybe some co2 but i gotta upgrade my regulator or just dose with excell i think ill go buy some excell before i spend the dough to upgrade my regulator. i will post pics later once i get a few more plants in there.

i bought a borneo algea eater but he wont touch the plants only the glass should i get a different algea eater maybe one that eats the algea off the plants any suggestions??


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Siamese algae eaters are great. They eat algae their whole lives. Just do some research and get the REAL ones. There are a different species out there that look the same except for a couple of differences. The black line dont go all the way thru the tail and they have a small silver streak above the black like (the imposter). The real siamese algae eaters have a black stripe that extends thru their tail and has NO small silver strip above the black.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

update got the co2 plumbed in and the algae has begun clearing up and there has been some new growth the chainsword has already sent out 2 runners and will shortly dominate the tank







its begining to look like how i imagined it would and with the co2 i can see my algae dissapearing day by day, although im using a gang valve to split the co2 and not a needle valve so i cant get the co2 dialed in just right and my co2 levels were really high so i added an air stone and pump to counteract the over co2 dosing until i get a needle valve for that line.
View attachment 180833


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

good job








tank is looking good


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Hey Josh, this 'little' side project seems to have snowballed hehe. It is looking really great tho. How is it coming along? ANy pic updates?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i will post some pics tonight when i get off work and take a few i gotta clean the glass and what not







, yea a little side project turned into a nice little tank that i grow my plants out under intesnse light and co2 now lol,

gamegenuis ima kick up my co2 and extend my photoperiod to get some plants growing for you to take i just trimmed a anubias nana for you its a decent size trimming and will do well in your tank i can give you a crap load of dwarf sag also


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

That will be great! I need to get some more substrate, but I am ready. I am looking forward to carpeting the front of the tank with your help!


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

my micro chainsword doesnt grow well in my tank, wont carpet just long chains criss crossing throughout my tank, but your welcome to take some of that and try and get a carpet out of it.


----------

